

Writing web applications in Python and Pyramid Web Framework - ergo14
http://pyramid-blogr.readthedocs.org/en/latest/

======
RossM
I built one of my final university projects on Pyramid (I wanted to use Python
but at the time didn't like Django) and ended up regretting it. There weren't
a lot of resources out there to work from - be it projects on github, blogs
and I found the docs themselves were lacking sometimes.

My own fault given that I'd only built a couple of small apps on it before,
but it does show that it's quite difficult to get into without knowing
Pylons/zope/repoze or one of it's other forerunners.

~~~
ergo14
Agreed, thats why i've made this small tutorial to illustrate the basics.

Since i did a flask tutorial, pyramid doesnt feel harder to work with at any
point.

~~~
rbanffy
I'm glad buildout isn't mentioned.

------
ripperdoc
Why Pyramid instead of Flask or Bottle?

~~~
ccarpenterg
Framework vs Github followers

Tornado 4,551

Flask 4,019

Bottle 1,381

Pyramid 876

EDIT: Just adding some figures to the debate.

~~~
mdellavo
This is meaningless. Pyramid is a newer framework (newest of those listed?)

~~~
mercurial
Yes and no. Yes, because popularity of a given technology is usually related
to the size of its ecosystem/number of tutorials. No, because we are talking
about micro-framework, which architecturally use a bunch of loosely-coupled
Python components, so having "plugins" is less important than for other
frameworks for many use cases.

------
TheSmoke
lets clear up some myths here.

1) pyramid does not have a bad documentation. you just don't know where to
start. the pyramid documentation is at
<http://docs.pylonsproject.org/en/latest/docs/pyramid.html> and pyramid
tutorial is at
[http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/en/1.4-branch...](http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/en/1.4-branch/tutorials/wiki2/index.html).
as a beginner, you will want to start with the tutorial. the documentation
will give you the full knowledge about pyramid and every single thing in it.

2) pyramid does not have anything to do with zope other than its transaction
extension. uhm and some core developers being ex zope devs. repoze.bfg had.
after the merge between pylons and repoze.bfg pyramid was born. it merged the
code base of repoze.bfg and the philosophy of pylons.

3) pyramid is not just a framework. it is a framework with which you can build
your own framework as well or enjoy it like the way it is.

------
Ixiaus
Pyramid is amazing - I use it in production for my startup and it's solid,
flexible, and very modern (I love Traversal over route mapping).

